# The proper way to roll up your OCBD sleeves



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

I wasn't raised in a trad family. I need to be educated on how to properly roll my sleeves up.

I've seen so many different ways by observing my school's students. What's the proper way? Maybe a picture of two might help?


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

Untilted said:


> I wasn't raised in a trad family. I need to be educated on how to properly roll my sleeves up.
> 
> I've seen so many different ways by observing my school's students. What's the proper way? Maybe a picture of two might help?


We once had a conversation about this, if memory serves.

I roll twice. Gusset button remains buttoned, rolled sleve lands about mid-forearm.

JB


----------



## familyman (Sep 9, 2005)

On my LE shirts it's a double roll with the gusset button done up. On my BB shirt it's three rolls, no gusset button to contend with. The idea is to have a broad flat roll that lies somewhere below the elbow.


----------



## Thomas (Jan 30, 2006)

I always go with the double roll.


----------



## zignatius (Oct 8, 2004)

I have no idea how many "rolls." I roll till it's above the elbow because it's more functional and comfortable that way.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Joe Tradly said:


> I roll twice. Gusset button remains buttoned, rolled sleve lands about mid-forearm.
> 
> JB


That's how I do it as well.

Brian


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

why is there no gusset button on Brooks brothers OCBDs?


----------



## spinlps (Feb 15, 2004)

Joe Tradly said:


> I roll twice. *Gusset* button remains buttoned, rolled sleve lands about mid-forearm.
> JB


Gauntlet?


----------



## spinlps (Feb 15, 2004)

Depending on the shirt, sometimes double roll, sometimes I pull the cuff back over the elbow and fold the sleeve back over the cuff (usually at least two rolls). The latter is usually reserved for french cuffs or shirts with lined / stiff cuffs.


----------



## EastVillageTrad (May 12, 2006)

spinlps said:


> Gauntlet?


Actually I believe the proper term is:

Sleeve Button Placket.

And some would say it isn't at all proper to roll your sleeves....


----------



## spinlps (Feb 15, 2004)

Squadron A said:


> Actually I believe the proper term is:
> 
> Sleeve Button Placket.
> 
> And some would say it isn't at all proper to roll your sleeves....


Sorry... I meant to say guantlet button which I think may be the historical name for it.


----------



## Spooter (Jul 15, 2006)

Joe Tradly said:


> I roll twice. Gusset button remains buttoned, rolled sleve lands about mid-forearm.


this was the way we've always done it. But I like it above the elbow, trad or not

:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Sweetness (Aug 25, 2005)

Here's something I can finally contribute:

1) Undo both buttons on the sleeve.
2) Roll back the sleeve so the sleeve touches about the elbow
3) Roll the underside of the sleeve up to about two inches below the elbow
4) Flip the cuff over the underside of the sleeve showing.

Does this make sense at all?


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

spinlps said:


> Gauntlet?


Whoops! My error. Gauntlet button, of course. Gusset is a totally different thing.

Thanks Spin.

JB


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

familyman said:


> On my LE shirts it's a double roll with the gusset button done up. On my BB shirt it's three rolls, no gusset button to contend with. The idea is to have a broad flat roll that lies somewhere below the elbow.


Ding! I'm with familyman.


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

Sweetness said:


> Here's something I can finally contribute:
> 
> 1) Undo both buttons on the sleeve.
> 2) Roll back the sleeve so the sleeve touches about the elbow
> ...


It sounds like an interesting idea, but it doesn't make much sense to me.

still trying to figure out. show us a picture of the finished product?


----------



## Sweetness (Aug 25, 2005)

Untilted said:


> It sounds like an interesting idea, but it doesn't make much sense to me.
> 
> still trying to figure out. show us a picture of the finished product?


Don't have a photo, but I'll break it down more, since it's pretty hard to say, but easy to do:

1) Unbutton both buttons. -- pretty self explanatory
2) Do one roll, but a huge roll, so imagine if they were pants, it would be a 6" cuff. so now the cuff is fully visable, but inside out at the elbow.
3) Now do the same thing as #2, but with the underside of the sleeve, rolling up on one big roll, but go only until you reach the cuff.
4) Return the cuff over so it goes over the roll caused by step 3.


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

got it sweetness!

i like it.


----------



## Sweetness (Aug 25, 2005)

Apparently the JCrew training manual tells employees how to do this on the models, on the manequins, and on the employees.


----------



## knickerbacker (Jun 27, 2005)

Joe Tradly said:


> We once had a conversation about this, if memory serves.
> 
> I roll twice. Gusset button remains buttoned, rolled sleve lands about mid-forearm.
> 
> JB


ditto, unless there is no gusset button in which case I may add a third roll for good luck.


----------



## Prepdad (Mar 10, 2005)

I think the key here is to not study this too much. It's meant to be a casual look - as if you haven't given it much thought. I honestly couldn't tell you how I roll mine up. As long as you don't look like Fonzie and have them rolled up to your shoulders, do what you feel looks natural for you.


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

I'm afraid the answer to the question is really not about the resultant roll, but the process of the roll. Liken it if you will to a "roll your own" cigarette. Once it's done it's done, virtually indistinguishable from a pre-roll. The art (the attitude) is in the rolling.

Tell me about the rolling, not the roll. For me it usually follows slipping of my coat and tossing it on a chair. I stand up straight and inhale, exhaling only about half of what I took in and leaving the rest to settle in my chest. Seems I always start with the right sleeve holding my hand about eye level. My eyes are surveying the surrounding room and the task at hand-I don't stare at my sleeve. If I run into a second button I unfasten it without fuss. Right arm then left. That seems about right. 
Allen


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

poetic.


JB


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Two rolls under, followed by two rolls over, results in a nice tight 3" cuff that falls to just above the elbow...voila, a long sleeve OCBD becomes the perfect choice for summer wear! For below the elbow wear go with two to three rolls under to achieve the desired length.


----------



## Frank aka The Minotaur (Nov 12, 2004)

zignatius said:


> I have no idea how many "rolls." I roll till it's above the elbow because it's more functional and comfortable that way.


Yep, with jeans or khakis, and the top 2 or 3 buttons undone. I love the look.


----------



## Larchmont (Jan 2, 2005)

Quad roll - similar to a traditional double roll but one breaks the cuff in half and rolls 4x. This still only shortens to the top of the sleeve button placket. Can usually only be done with OCBD as it is a more casual roll and a more starched shirt would not look very good when re-buttoned.

Learned many years ago in prep school when the look was to try to get as casual and sloppy appearance as you can get with jacket and tie. Never rolled above the sleeve.

Amazing how idiosyncratic this can get.


----------



## Gurpgork (Apr 1, 2021)

Larchmont said:


> Quad roll - similar to a traditional double roll but one breaks the cuff in half and rolls 4x. This still only shortens to the top of the sleeve button placket. Can usually only be done with OCBD as it is a more casual roll and a more starched shirt would not look very good when re-buttoned.
> 
> Learned many years ago in prep school when the look was to try to get as casual and sloppy appearance as you can get with jacket and tie. Never rolled above the sleeve.
> 
> Amazing how idiosyncratic this can get.


When doing this, do you leave the gauntlet button buttoned?


----------



## Charles Dana (Nov 20, 2006)

Gurpgork said:


> When doing this, do you leave the gauntlet button buttoned?


Regardless of which technique I use, I'd never be able to roll up my shirtsleeves without unbuttoning the button (if there is one) on the sleeve placket.


----------



## Gurpgork (Apr 1, 2021)

Charles Dana said:


> Regardless of which technique I use, I'd never be able to roll up my shirtsleeves without unbuttoning the button (if there is one) on the sleeve placket.


I always go for the look that the other poster mentioned, with the cuff halved. Is the best method of doing this by opening all buttons and then folding it in half, rolling it up 4x? Any advice on how to achieve this look would be greatly appreciated. I would really like it to look like this individual on the left here in the darker shirt:


----------



## Charles Dana (Nov 20, 2006)

Gurpgork said:


> I always go for the look that the other poster mentioned, with the cuff halved. Is the best method of doing this by opening all buttons and then folding it in half, rolling it up 4x? Any advice on how to achieve this look would be greatly appreciated. I would really like it to look like this individual on the left here in the darker shirt:
> 
> View attachment 56635


Undo the button on the cuff and on the sleeve placket (if it has a button). Roll up the cuff about 1.5 inches. Then keep rolling up the sleeve in approximately 1.5 inch-increments until it's the height you want.

I just did that with the shirt I'm wearing and had no problems.


----------



## Gurpgork (Apr 1, 2021)

Charles Dana said:


> Undo the button on the cuff and on the sleeve placket (if it has a button). Roll up the cuff about 1.5 inches. Then keep rolling up the sleeve in approximately 1.5 inch-increments until it's the height you want.
> 
> I just did that with the shirt I'm wearing and had no problems.


I'm sorry, not to be a bother just trying to understand as best as possible. When you say roll the cuff about 1.5 inches is this to fold the cuff in half at the bottom? Or to roll the whole cuff? How do you determine the proper increment? Thank you!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I do exactly what I did for years with my BDU uniforms. Unbotton the cuff and any other button if one exists and using the cuff as a measurement, roll up four times. That puts the roll just above my elbow, exactly where I want it (and Army regs dictated).


----------



## Gurpgork (Apr 1, 2021)

Oldsarge said:


> I do exactly what I did for years with my BDU uniforms. Unbotton the cuff and any other button if one exists and using the cuff as a measurement, roll up four times. That puts the roll just above my elbow, exactly where I want it (and Army regs dictated).


I like this method, but I find it doesn't give it the slim roll I seek as I showed in that picture. I also try to keep it below the elbow if I can.


----------



## Tweedlover (Jan 30, 2021)

When wearing jackets to work with OCBD's, always rolled the sleeves to midway between wrist and elbow simply to access my wristwatches better.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

You'd like the final roll of my Army days even less. Unbutton the cuff and turn the entire sleeve inside out all the way to the arm pit. Then roll up from the bottom twice and tuck the cuff down over the top of the whole thing. It's still above your elbow but it matches the outside of the shirt. This is a good thing when you're wearing camouflage.


----------



## Gurpgork (Apr 1, 2021)

Oldsarge said:


> You'd like the final roll of my Army days even less. Unbutton the cuff and turn the entire sleeve inside out all the way to the arm pit. Then roll up from the bottom twice and tuck the cuff down over the top of the whole thing. It's still above your elbow but it matches the outside of the shirt. This is a good thing when you're wearing camouflage.


All the way up to the armpit! Wow! That must have been uncomfortable. Does a sleeve roller like yourself have any advice on how to achieve the look I posted above, the man on the far left in the darker shirt with the sullen expression? His sleeve roll looks perfect to me: slim across, below the elbow, and neat. Any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## Charles Dana (Nov 20, 2006)

Gurpgork said:


> I'm sorry, not to be a bother just trying to understand as best as possible. When you say roll the cuff about 1.5 inches is this to fold the cuff in half at the bottom? Or to roll the whole cuff? How do you determine the proper increment? Thank you!


No bother. I chose approximately 1.5 inches as the increment because that will cause you to get the look of the dark-blue rolled-up sleeve in the photo you posted.

Don't worry about folding the cuff in half when you're starting the roll. Fold it up so that the folded part is about 1.5 inches wide. That may or may not be half the width of the cuff.

Then keep folding upward 1.5 inches at a time. Stop just below your elbow.

Try it. If you don't get it right the first time, unroll the sleeve and try again.


----------



## Gurpgork (Apr 1, 2021)

Charles Dana said:


> No bother. I chose approximately 1.5 inches as the increment because that will cause you to get the look of the dark-blue rolled-up sleeve in the photo you posted.
> 
> Don't worry about folding the cuff in half when you're starting the roll. Fold it up so that the folded part is about 1.5 inches wide. That may or may not be half the width of the cuff.
> 
> ...


Thank you! This seems to work well. Another method I tried last night that seemed to work was sort of a modified Gant roll, the Gant roll with one extra turn over at the end. Open all buttons (cuff and gauntlet), flip cuff back fully twice, then fold it in half, and then flip it over. Any thoughts on this versus all cuff rolls being the same length from the bottom? Thank you for your sage advice!

Gant Roll:


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Gurpgork said:


> All the way up to the armpit! Wow! That must have been uncomfortable. Does a sleeve roller like yourself have any advice on how to achieve the look I posted above, the man on the far left in the darker shirt with the sullen expression? His sleeve roll looks perfect to me: slim across, below the elbow, and neat. Any advice would be appreciated!


No, it actually just gives you the same effect as rolling a sleeve up to the elbow but without the shiny light colored inside of the shirt showing and giving your position away. It was just a military thing. For some reason the Marines went with a straight rolling which made the roll obvious from a hundred yards away. Probably because in battle everyone rolls their sleeves down to the wrists to get as much camouflage coverage as possible.


----------



## Charles Dana (Nov 20, 2006)

Gurpgork said:


> Another method I tried last night that seemed to work was sort of a modified Gant roll, the Gant roll with one extra turn over at the end. Open all buttons (cuff and gauntlet), flip cuff back fully twice, then fold it in half, and then flip it over. Any thoughts on this versus all cuff rolls being the same length from the bottom?


I'm fine with any technique you use, as long as you end up with the look you want.


----------



## Gurpgork (Apr 1, 2021)

Charles Dana said:


> I'm fine with any technique you use, as long as you end up with the look you want.


Sorry to be more of a bother, but does it look the late great Tony folded his cuffs in half here? Or does it look like three full sized rolls? Love this look.


----------



## Charles Dana (Nov 20, 2006)

Gurpgork said:


> Sorry to be more of a bother, but does it look the late great Tony folded his cuffs in half here? Or does it look like three full sized rolls? Love this look.
> 
> View attachment 57000


It doesn't look like three full-sized rolls; looks more like each roll of the sleeve was about half an inch wide, or perhaps three-quarters of an inch.

You know, it's not difficult to put on a long-sleeve shirt and experiment with various types of sleeve rolls. If you roll up your sleeve one way and don't like the result, just roll it down and try another technique.

When Sir James Dyson was trying to invent a bagless vacuum cleaner, he went through more than 5,000 prototypes before he got it right. Thomas Edison tried more than a thousand different filaments before landing on one that resulted in a truly practical incandescent light bulb. Getting a rolled-up shirt sleeve that is to your liking should be a somewhat less complicated project.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

Charles Dana said:


> It doesn't look like three full-sized rolls; looks more like each roll of the sleeve was about half an inch wide, or perhaps three-quarters of an inch.
> 
> You know, it's not difficult to put on a long-sleeve shirt and experiment with various types of sleeve rolls. If you roll up your sleeve one way and don't like the result, just roll it down and try another technique.
> 
> When Sir James Dyson was trying to invent a bagless vacuum cleaner, he went through more than 5,000 prototypes before he got it right. Thomas Edison tried more than a thousand different filaments before landing on one that resulted in a truly practical incandescent light bulb. Getting a rolled-up shirt sleeve that is to your liking should be a somewhat less complicated project.


Careful! There maybe people here would try 5,000 ways to roll their sleeves. I just roll until it feels right.

;0)


----------

